# CPU Fan rpm, low at all times



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I joined these forums with a specific question/problem.

My specs:
*Intel DQ35JO Motherboard
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 2.83GHz (Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 stock cooler, so NOT the stock Q9550 cooler!)
ASUS EAH4890 1GB DDR5
4GB (2x2GB) Kingston DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM
Windows XP Service Pack 3, Media Center Edition 2005*

My system runs fine, but there is one 'issue':
The CPU fan's rpm is always 850-900, even when temps go 65+ (idle temps 37-45, temps while playing games like CoD:MW2 for 30mins or more are 65+).
I've been over my bios many times, never finding an option to change it, I've tried many applications (including SpeedFan), but none seem to work.
Do I need to buy a new heatsink? There's some cheap ones around (8-18 EUR), but I'd rather find me another solution. I can order a 4-pin fan controller but that's going to take 2+ weeks to get here, and if it could be resolved before that I'd be very glad.

Oh and by the way, I use Everest Ultimate Edition to measure temperatures!

So please help me out a little


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There should be an option in the bios for the CPU fan. Something like Quiet-Performance etc.


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

I've tried all the options available >.>
Here's my CPU-Z image (if that helps at all ):









EDIT:
This is my BIOS -> Advanced -> Fan Control menu:
https://nmso.mdg.ca/WebManuals/Vx_7_8_English/components/mbd/bios/fan_configuration_submenu.htm
I currently have:
Processor Zone Response: Aggressive
Processor Zone Damping: High

Still 850-900 RPM, whatever I pick!


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for double posting; but I just wanted to ask something more: Could the fact that the heatsink I use is older, and from another processor be the reason why it doesn't go over 850-900 rpm?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Advanced > Boot Configuration Menu set the CPU Fan Control to Disabled, it should then run at 100% see if it does.

Have you ever installed any software to control the fan speed?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

For how long you are experiencing this problem???
Did CPU speed was good for some time and suddenly it started to spin at lower speed???
What make/model is your PSU???


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry for the slow-ish response, I was asleep 
I've only touched the cpu fan speed once, when I still had my old ConroeXFire-eSATA2 mobo, I set it quiter, I can't remember if I kept those settings or changed them back to normal.

Will check the Boot config.
EDIT: No such option in there, sorry.

I've been noticing the low rpm since my new CPU was installed, the cpu I had before was fine with it.

I'm not sure of when and how it started going slower. I can only say that I noticed it when my CPU was upgraded.

Will post PSU later.


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

Couldn't edit the post anymore :S
Anyway here's my PSU;

HuntKey LW-6500HGP 500W


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Go into BIOS and check for voltages... Post them here...
I don't think this PSU can handle your rig any longer...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which Bios version do have?

You really need to upgrade that power supply to properly run a quad and and HD4890.
I only use a minimum of a quality 750w unit.


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

:| I had the quad & HD4890 & the PSU (i had a 350w before ) installed by a professional person >.>
Voltages:
+12v - 12.015~12.025
+5v - 5.045~5.050
+3.3v Standby - 3.391~3.392

MCH Vcc - 1.217~1.218
CPU 1 Vcc - 1.185

BIOS ver:
BIOS Type	Intel
BIOS Version	JOQ3510J.86A.1109.2009.0716.0319
System BIOS Date	07/16/09
Video BIOS Date	07/21/09


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh and also a remarkable thing!
There are two LEDs on my motherboard; one green and one red. The red one's to the LEFT of my RAM slots, the green one to the right but a bit further to the right that the left one is to the left.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which Bios version do have?

Should be on the boot screen.


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

This: JOQ3510J.86A.1109.2009.0716.0319
Shown by Everst & in my BIOS


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

Still need help on this :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's the latest, There is no reason I know of for the fan control settings not to be in the Bios.


----------



## EliteGM (Nov 10, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the replies everyone. I'll just wait for my fan controller (should take about 2 weeks) and see if that works :\
Meanwhile I might also encounter issues with my PSU :4-dontkno (see my thread in the corresponding forum)


----------

